# Opinions on Kenneth Cole watches



## Nauraushaun

So I've been going crazy for a few weeks deciding which watch to get, and I eventually settled on the cheaper Kenneth Cole KC1514. But before I click the "hand over your money" button, I just thought I'd make a thread to ensure there are no nightmare experiences out there.
So Kenneth Cole, what do you think?


----------



## ffeelliixx

With a quartz movement, it will be more accurate and more durable than many other more expensive watches. I think they come with a lifetime warranty (or at least they used to) which is more than I can say for any watch in my collection.


----------



## brandon\

ffeelliixx said:


> With a quartz movement, it will be more accurate and more durable than many other more expensive watches. I think they come with a lifetime warranty (or at least they used to) which is more than I can say for any watch in my collection.


 It looks like he is looking at a skeleton auto.

I used to have a KCNY quartz chronograph. It was a good enough watch. It served me well for a few years and never skipped a beat. But the domed crystal was terrible; it had all sorts of weird and indescribable distortions at less than extreme angles. However, it is something that is only a WIS would notice. And the strap couldn't be changed.

But I can't comment on KC's mechanical movements. I'd look some up on Amazon and read the reviews.


----------



## HDMI431

I've had Kenneth Cole watches for years. One was an automatic (2 years old), another quartz (1 year old), and six of them were from Kenneth Cole's Unlisted line (2-3 years old). They're all still ticking. They all get compliments as well, especially the automatic.


----------



## Coffeeshopman

Nauraushaun said:


> So Kenneth Cole, what do you think?


I don't think about Kenneth Cole.


----------



## Raza

They look nice, but they feel like garbage. For $100ish, I'd buy a Seiko Monster, Orient Mako, or Casio G-Shock something or other.


----------



## Nauraushaun

Nah, definitely after a mechanical automatic. Sounds like I'll be happy with one.


----------



## ffeelliixx

brandon\ said:


> It looks like he is looking at a skeleton auto.


Well, I guess that's what happens with no pics. I don't know that I'd recommend a Kenneth Cole auto watch.


----------



## In_Front

I'd only get it if it has warranty because that Kenneth Cole uses a Chinese movement. Chinese movement with no warranty = gamble (although true for most other watches as well). However, I think it uses a Sea-Gull movement (not entirely sure), so it should be fine in the long run if it is.


----------



## jeremy***

I got one as a gift a couple of years ago and it still works great. Quartz movement. I don't wear it much anymore, but it's still going,it looks nice, and it's really comfortable.


----------



## brandon\

ffeelliixx said:


> Well, I guess that's what happens with no pics. I don't know that I'd recommend a Kenneth Cole auto watch.


 Yeah. He should have posted pictures. But at least he gave us a model number. Here it is:


----------



## Bahoomba

Allow me to say this about KC: Their service is great. My wife has a 11-year-old model, and actually fixed it without cost or complaint through a Kenneth Cole storefront here in NYC.

I know it's easy to turn noses down on fashion and/or less expensive brands, but I know women love this brand as well as other similarly priced brands such as Skagen and others like that.

All I know is, I was flabbergasted at the service she received. That must be good for something.


----------



## Nauraushaun

Not sure how much of that service I'd get from Australia, but it's good to know.


----------



## Jbem

I was looking at a post comparing movements here on WUS and one of them was an ETA that said Kenneth Cole on the rotor. Don't always judge a book...


----------



## brandon\

Jbem said:


> I was looking at a post comparing movements here on WUS and one of them was an ETA that said Kenneth Cole on the rotor. Don't always judge a book...


 Can you link to that post, please?

I can't see an ETA being in a watch that costs ~100usd. Did KC produce some upscale watches as an attempt to move upmarket at one point?


----------



## John MS

Nauraushaun said:


> So I've been going crazy for a few weeks deciding which watch to get, and I eventually settled on the cheaper Kenneth Cole KC1514. But before I click the "hand over your money" button, I just thought I'd make a thread to ensure there are no nightmare experiences out there.
> So Kenneth Cole, what do you think?


If you like the style then go for it - that's one reason most of us buy watches right? I think you will find their watches to be every bit as reliable as any other on the market. Kenneth Cole has their watches made for them by other watch manufacturers. For example I have seen a couple of models that were virtually identical to models sold by Orient Watch company. Post a picture when you get a chance.


----------



## Jbem

brandon\ said:


> Can you link to that post, please?
> 
> I can't see an ETA being in a watch that costs ~100usd. Did KC produce some upscale watches as an attempt to move upmarket at one point?


Sorry. I went back to the link and found that is was a Calvin Klein watch and not a Kenneth Cole. Still a surprise to me though
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/how-do-seagull-hangzhou-compare-eta-depth-look-216945.html


----------



## brandon\

Jbem said:


> Sorry. I went back to the link and found that is was a Calvin Klein watch and not a Kenneth Cole. Still a surprise to me though
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/how-do-seagull-hangzhou-compare-eta-depth-look-216945.html


Honest mistake. I see how you got Kenneth Cole and Calvin Klein watches confused. And quite honestly, I never knew that Calvin Klein made watches until now. However, I've never sought them out either. But they must be somewhat upmarket if they use ETA movements and, I assume, price their watches accordingly.


----------



## srmdalt

I have a couple, quartz. They were from back before I found this forum, but they look good and are high quality for the price. Can't really go wrong (unless they have gotten much more expensive in the last 10 or 12 years).


----------



## Nauraushaun

John MS said:


> Post a picture when you get a chance.


Will do, I bought the Kenneth Cole.


----------



## Smaug

Are you serious? If you're really into watches, you won't even be LOOKING at Kenneth Cole. They're cheap Chinese quartz movements in fashion cases. No substance. 

Take a pass. Even Invicta would be a step up from there.


----------



## Nauraushaun

Smaug said:


> Are you serious? If you're really into watches, you won't even be LOOKING at Kenneth Cole.


Isn't it obvious? I'm not _really_ into watches. I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars on one. As long as this one doesn't break down too soon, I'll be fine. Watches aren't a huge part of my life. I've gone the last year or so without one, after my last watch broke.


----------



## Raza

Nauraushaun said:


> Isn't it obvious? I'm not _really_ into watches. I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars on one. As long as this one doesn't break down too soon, I'll be fine. Watches aren't a huge part of my life. I've gone the last year or so without one, after my last watch broke.


I still think you'd have done better with a cheap Seiko or Orient, but choose what you like and wear it in good health. You don't have to please me. ;-)


----------



## TristanZ

...


----------



## hpark21

Jbem said:


> Sorry. I went back to the link and found that is was a Calvin Klein watch and not a Kenneth Cole. Still a surprise to me though
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/how-do-seagull-hangzhou-compare-eta-depth-look-216945.html


Calvin Klein watch division is owned by Swatch Group.
(you can see their logo on Swatch website home page)


----------



## Oldheritage

Smaug said:


> Are you serious? If you're really into watches, you won't even be LOOKING at Kenneth Cole. They're cheap Chinese quartz movements in fashion cases. No substance.
> 
> Take a pass. Even Invicta would be a step up from there.


Hardly anyone would use a Chinese quartz, since the prices of Japanese and even Swiss quartz movements are already so low (for the non-servicable movements).

Kenneth Cole uses (among others) movements built by Sea-Gull for their mechanical watches, and a quick search around the forums could have easily revealed that the quality of these is quite good.


----------



## teg33

In_Front said:


> I'd only get it if it has warranty because that Kenneth Cole uses a Chinese movement. Chinese movement with no warranty = gamble (although true for most other watches as well). However, I think it uses a Sea-Gull movement (not entirely sure), so it should be fine in the long run if it is.


Not all Sea-Gull are good movement. They made different quality grade of their products.


----------



## Nauraushaun

I got my watch, a few weeks ago but I moved house and haven't had internet. I just love it, I really do. It's unbelievably awesome to look at, it feels great and it looks good on me. Also, skeleton watches basically don't exist in Australia (I literally couldn't find a single store that stocks them, and believe me I looked), so it's also completely unique. I'm in love.

But there's a problem. I'm now addicted to watches. I spent a month or so weighing up a bunch of watches with the idea that I'd eventually choose the one that's right for me...but now that I have one I want more. I want at least three. I want a non-automatic, I want one that does day/date/month, and I want a different styled one. But they're so hard to search for, and it's hard to find for my price as well.


----------



## OJ Bartley

Nice pickup. I think a lot of people will find that their first discerning watch purchase is the gateway drug for more watches, more complicated watches, and more expensive watches. 

For what it's worth, I think it's a great looking watch, and from what I've seen in friends' KC watches they are built to last. I would bet that you'll keep this in rotation for a long time to come, especially when you don't feel like setting your (future) autos in the morning after they've run down.


----------



## Nauraushaun

Well that's a nice thought, I'd like it to last like that.


----------



## Ovalteenie

Congratulations, I think it's a stunningly good looking watch :-! Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## cocodrilo

Hey!! I see that a lot of people here just talk out of their mouth without even making an effort to understand your question or help ypu decide. This kenneth cole has a chinese movement in fact, but i wouldn't say is a seagull, either way a chinese movement is very decent these days and are affordable and very accurate! I bought a kenneth cole for the looks of it for $100 a chinese movemen is well worth $50-100 and if you like it even better i have a seagull and now this KC they run beautifull! Probably when we get some more money we'll buy a swiss movement ^_^ But Id never say a chinese
Movement sucks!


----------



## Nauraushaun

Yeah I'd like a swiss one day, but as far as getting some nice watches and building a small collection without wasting all my money on watches, Chinese movements are a great idea.
It does keep quite good time. I've read that a decent/poor chinese movement can be out by 60 seconds a day or more. I certainly haven't noticed any discrepancy at all, so it can't be too bad.


----------



## janus-mycroft

Hi, reading through the posts, I understand that you've made your purchase of the KCNY watch, 
and there are quite a number of mixed reviews for KCNY watches. 
I am looking for a watch myself, and have had considered their watches before. 
In fact, I almost bought one KC1476 steel bracelet (if I'm not wrong about the model).

After reading through the forum and discovered that its a Chinese Movement watch, 
I somehow dropped the idea of picking it up, cause it costs S$320 (after discount) 
which is about US$255/ 155GBP.

Currently, I'm considering Hamilton, Tissot, Hugo Boss, Burberry, Bulova and Timex pieces 
(I've started a thread regarding my quires. It would be greatly appreciated if you guys can help me out by replying in my thread as I do not wish to spam anything unrelated here)
so, as I was saying, I did consider purchasing a KCNY KC1476 Steel Bracelet from my local dealer.

However, can anyone advise if I've made the sensible choice of choosing Hamilton, Tissot, Hugo Boss, Burberry, Bulova and Timex over Kenneth Cole or are they (Kenneth Cole) good, 
considering the price range which I can afford?


----------



## Nauraushaun

I got mine for $80. $320 is too much for a KC I reckon.
Have a looksie here.


----------



## hisashi

juz buy what u like and not what other people likes, its ur $$$


----------



## frtorres87

i just bought my second KC and im very happy with the way the first one and now the second one. my second one is an automatic.


----------



## Nauraushaun

I'm also thoroughly enjoying my KC, it's never let me down yet


----------



## frtorres87

I personnally own 2 Kenneth Cole watches and I must say they both are great quality watches and they have seemed to stand the test of time very well. Both of them are japanese quartz.


----------



## RTea

I have a KC quartz from way back in the day and it was a nice fashion watch for the money.

If you're looking for another cheaper auto, I highly recommend looking at Seiko and Orient. The fit and finish on my Seikos are in a completely different league while they only cost about $25-$150 more or so for one fitted with their 7S26 movement. And their movements are known to be robust and reliable with little need for regular care or maintenance.


----------



## Tictocdoc

My very first mechanical watch was a kenneth cole skeleton given to me by my wife, this was the watch that started it all for me, before that I was a non WUS type... now I know a little bit more about watches. That being said and despite the sentimental value of mine, their skeleton models are actually quite decent, mine keeps good time, it hacks and hand winds, as to the water resistance I dont know and wont try, the case is solid and well built, so are the endlinks. the bracelet is rather thin but still nice, it doesn't use folded links. 
The movement is chinese, and you will find the same one in just about every skeleton sold at the mall kiosks even a "paris hilton" branded watch. as long as you know what your getting and pay a price $100 or less you are getting a nice watch.


----------



## Nauraushaun

^ Appears to be identical to mine, but with a bracelet.


----------



## baronrojo

I've heard that they offer a pretty good warranty...two people have told me that they've taken their KC watch to a KC store and they fix it or replace it...no questions asked. I don't know if it's a regional policy or across the US...but it's reassuring that they are willing to back their watches up.


----------



## Fozzy

Tictocdoc said:


> My very first mechanical watch was a kenneth cole skeleton given to me by my wife, this was the watch that started it all for me, before that I was a non WUS type... now I know a little bit more about watches. That being said and despite the sentimental value of mine, their skeleton models are actually quite decent, mine keeps good time, it hacks and hand winds, as to the water resistance I dont know and wont try, the case is solid and well built, so are the endlinks. the bracelet is rather thin but still nice, it doesn't use folded links.
> The movement is chinese, and you will find the same one in just about every skeleton sold at the mall kiosks even a "paris hilton" branded watch. as long as you know what your getting and pay a price $100 or less you are getting a nice watch.


That was my first mechanical, too! I've still got it. I get more compliments on that than any other watch in my box.


----------



## Tictocdoc

Fozzy said:


> That was my first mechanical, too! I've still got it. I get more compliments on that than any other watch in my box.


Funny indeed you have no Idea how it irks me, when I wear one of my "better timepieces" and not even a glance from other people, but it seems that as soon as i strap this baby on everybody within 100 yards says "hey thats a cool watch, I love to see all the little gears and stuff!", despite one of the others being a semi skeleton which I also wear on a regular basis in front of the same crowd. Other WUS could say what they want but this is truly a nice watch, enjoy yours too my friend.


----------



## Fozzy

I do, and I do quite often! I feel your frustrations as well. It's always nice when I'm wearing an Omega or TAG and I get the nod or an occasional "oh hey, that's a neat watch. What's with all the little hands?". But the KC Skeleton always gets the neck-break, bend over backwards "Wow! That's such a cool watch!! I love that you can see the guts!!". People always trip that it can be wound by hand, often exclaiming "I didn't even think they still made watches like that!"(that last one actually happened recently at a mall jeweler. From the lady behind the counter.) Go figure. To think I could have bought 20+ similar watches for the price of one of my others. Lol.


----------



## Tictocdoc

Fozzy said:


> I do, and I do quite often! I feel your frustrations as well. It's always nice when I'm wearing an Omega or TAG and I get the nod or an occasional "oh hey, that's a neat watch. What's with all the little hands?". But the KC Skeleton always gets the neck-break, bend over backwards "Wow! That's such a cool watch!! I love that you can see the guts!!". People always trip that it can be wound by hand, often exclaiming "I didn't even think they still made watches like that!"(that last one actually happened recently at a mall jeweler. From the lady behind the counter.) Go figure. To think I could have bought 20+ similar watches for the price of one of my others. Lol.


My wife innitially took it back as she had intended to buy it as an anniversary gift and it was a few days away, so she hid it in a drawer it was ticking then, then she pulled it out a day or two later only to find in horror that it had stopped..she promptly returned to the shop to exchange it for a working model or a refund...The lady behind the counter wound it for her....It was an AHA moment for her...lol


----------



## tomcruisesuper

Kenneth Cole watches are from many decades. And it is one of the popular brand of the best and dashing watches. Kenneth Cole watches looks very decent and throws a very decent and superb impression on others. Kenneth Cole watches offers very excellent features also due to this people attracts towards these watches.


----------



## HPoirot

janus-mycroft said:


> Hi, reading through the posts, I understand that you've made your purchase of the KCNY watch,
> and there are quite a number of mixed reviews for KCNY watches.
> I am looking for a watch myself, and have had considered their watches before.
> In fact, I almost bought one KC1476 steel bracelet (if I'm not wrong about the model).
> 
> After reading through the forum and discovered that its a Chinese Movement watch,
> I somehow dropped the idea of picking it up, cause it costs S$320 (after discount)
> which is about US$255/ 155GBP.
> 
> Currently, I'm considering Hamilton, Tissot, Hugo Boss, Burberry, Bulova and Timex pieces
> (I've started a thread regarding my quires. It would be greatly appreciated if you guys can help me out by replying in my thread as I do not wish to spam anything unrelated here)
> so, as I was saying, I did consider purchasing a KCNY KC1476 Steel Bracelet from my local dealer.
> 
> However, can anyone advise if I've made the sensible choice of choosing Hamilton, Tissot, Hugo Boss, Burberry, Bulova and Timex over Kenneth Cole or are they (Kenneth Cole) good,
> considering the price range which I can afford?


I can't advise on price range, but there are deals to be had online. I would, however, rule out hugo boss and burberry from your list. For the prices they're charging, you're paying more for the branding than anything else. I personally would go with Hamilton, but i'm biased in that sense. My first expensive piece (to me) was a Hamilton Ventura. A nice Hamilton mechanical and you'll never look back at quartz.


----------

